
A Theory of Language and Mind (a free e-book) - Koshkin
http://publishing.cdlib.org/ucpressebooks/view?docId=ft1q2nb0sz;brand=ucpress
======
Koshkin
_5\. A language is an expressive abstraction... that makes possible efficient
anticipated violations of patterns._

